# Alabama



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## crownhoney (Oct 26, 2002)

*Alabama Pollination Services*

Statewide pollination services available. All crops. Watermelons, cantoloupes, pumpkins, cucumbers, Blueberries, etc. 

JT Crownover
Crown Honey
601.953.4804


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Alabama Pollination Services*

Can you legally bring "honey bees on comb" into the state of Alabama?
I thought that was a no-no, & thus pretty much restricted the migratory beekeeping operations
( unless they just shipped out & never came back ...)
But what do I know, I am a new guy.


----------



## CoryM465 (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Alabama Pollination Services*

^Is that true???^


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Alabama Pollination Services*

yes, unless you receive a special permit in advance, coordinated through dept of ag i think. you can call the state apiarist for more info.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Alabama Pollination Services*

Regarding bringing wax 'comb' into Alabama from other states ...


> *Shipment, movement, etc., into state of used beekeeping equipment or supplies.
> *
> [HIGHLIGHT]It shall be unlawful to ship, move or otherwise transport into this state for delivery within the state any previously used honey containers or any hives, combs, frames, appliances, supers [/HIGHLIGHT]or other beekeeping equipment or supplies which have been previously used in the keeping or raising of bees; provided, that clean used screen cages or clean used honey containers may be brought into the state for the purpose of transporting bees or honey out of the state unless the State Apiarist or his agent determines that such cages or honey containers create a disease hazard; and, upon such a determination, such cages or honey containers shall be confiscated and destroyed by burning. Nothing in this section shall be construed to prohibit the movement or shipment of any new or unused bee supplies, equipment or honey containers into the State of Alabama.
> 
> ...


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Alabama Pollination Services*

Some time after my post, this was briefly discussed with one of the state bee inspectors at one of the the symposium/conferences. I brought it up for clarification, as a am led to believe there is a beekeeper in Shelby county that sends bees to almonds.
Essentially, the bees have to be inspected before they leave, & before they come back.
That doesn't sound like the"letter of the law", but if that's the way it works ...
I guess check with the state "bee guy" before getting too deep into such plans.
CE


----------

